# Mais que fait la police ??



## Pierrou (15 Octobre 2006)

Je vous le demande...

Saviez vous que, dans chaque cave, chaque grenier, chaque chambre d'adolescent se cache potentiellement un sataniste ?

Eh oui, mes amis, le satanisme est un phénomène en pleine expansion dans notre bonne France, où de plus en plus de jeunes, habillés de manière sordide et écoutant de la musique satanique et sacrilège se livrent à des activités démoniaques: messes noires, sacrifices d'animaux ( même vivants ! ), de petits enfants, de poussins, et, pire que tout, profanations de cimetières.

 REAGISSEZ !

Ne laissez pas nos fières têtes blondes être phagocytées par l'église satanique ( aussi importante que l'Islam, apparemment ) et ses grands prêtres: *Marilyn Manson, Murderdolls et autres Slipknot*
Attention à ces adolescents totalement en rupture avec la société et son système de valurs, qui, dès qu'ils ont fini leurs devoirs ( que si ça se trouve, ils bâclent, rendez vous compte ! ) se retrouvent dans des cimetières, parfois après 18 heures, pour écouter leur musique, émanation du Malin !

Nous nous devons de réagir, pour que les valeurs de notre bonne église ne soient pas mises en danger par cette engence.


Voici le reportage qui devrait tous vous faire prendre conscience du danger où vous êtes, et qui aurait du mener à un autodafé de disques de Marilyn Manson, Kiss, Nirvana et autres Beatles ! ( je m'y suis livré personnellement sans plus attendre en récitant 185 Ave Maria )

http://www.dailymotion.com/visited/search/zone%20interdite/video/xhcy1_zone-interdite-gs-partie-1 Partie 1

http://www.dailymotion.com/visited/search/zone%20interdite/video/xhd5i_zone-interdite-gs-partie-2 Partie 2


*Rejoignez nous, et ensemble, nous triompherons de ce péril ! *


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Octobre 2006)

Moui...

Tu fais le malin, mais je ne t'ai pas vu &#224; la manif pour emp&#234;cher le d&#233;fil&#233; de ces horribles robes de mari&#233;es lors des nuits blanches parisiennes...

Tu feins la pi&#233;t&#233;, infid&#232;le!!


----------



## Pierrou (15 Octobre 2006)

H&#233;las, lors de la nuit blanche, j'&#233;tais occup&#233; &#224; fomenter un complot contre Delano&#235;, cet impie impur, contraire &#224; nos valeurs Oeucum&#233;niques, on ne peut pas &#234;tre partout, seul le seigneur a le don d'ubiquit&#233;


----------



## Vésuve (15 Octobre 2006)

dommage...l'idée de départ est bonne..j'aurais bien aimé etre sataniste, mais pour etre sataniste, faut croire en dieu...


----------



## alèm (15 Octobre 2006)

_&#339;ucum&#233;niques_


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4010664 a dit:
			
		

> _&#339;ucum&#233;niques_


Non.
Oecum&#233;niques.


----------



## alèm (15 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Non.
> Oecuméniques.




_ne va pas te plaindre, je le faisais pour que tu me reprennes. 
`
ton réveil matin est charmant. j'adore ses chaussettes rouges. 
_


----------



## Pierrou (15 Octobre 2006)

Vésuve a dit:


> dommage...l'idée de départ est bonne..j'aurais bien aimé etre sataniste, mais pour etre sataniste, faut croire en dieu...



Non ! n'as tu pas regardé le reportage ?? Un disque de Marilyn Manson suffit !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2006)

Slip Not et vous ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Octobre 2006)

C0rentin a dit:


> Slip Not et vous ?


Cale&#231;on.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Octobre 2006)

Ben bien sur  


Et alors moi aussi j'&#233;coute Manson, Cradle of Filth, Murderdolls etc... 



Si c'est un sujet s&#233;rieux (on arrive pas toujours &#224; savoir) pourquoi pas au comptoir ?


----------



## Vésuve (15 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ben bien sur
> 
> 
> Et alors moi aussi j'écoute Manson, Cradle of Filth, Murderdolls etc...



tain t'écoutes de la musique de voyous toi!..


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Octobre 2006)

Ah... L'ouverture d'esprit, un truc formidable...


----------



## alèm (15 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ah... L'ouverture d'esprit, un truc formidable...



_le décapsuleur est une invention du même ordre. _


----------



## alèm (15 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4010794 a dit:
			
		

> _le décapsuleur est une invention du même ordre. _



_la capote lubrifié et le lubrifiant aussi.  (failli oublier, désolé :rose_


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Octobre 2006)

Oui, je me demande qui est le g&#233;nie qui en &#224; eu l'id&#233;e


----------



## alèm (15 Octobre 2006)

_ton intervention tombe &#224; poing, je trouve... _


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4010796 a dit:
			
		

> _la capote lubrifié et le lubrifiant aussi.  (failli oublier, désolé :rose_





Mais t'as pas honte ? 




D'avoir oublié bien sur...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Octobre 2006)

Perdu, c'est pas le vert des modos (ton CV &#224; pas l'air d'avoir &#233;t&#233; accept&#233; d'ailleurs ?)


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Si c'est un sujet sérieux (on arrive pas toujours à savoir) pourquoi pas au comptoir ?



Je pense réellement que notre ami Pierrou joue ici sur le second degré.
En effet, il semble bien que cette forme d'humour échappe à certains, j'ai remarqué ça récemment...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Octobre 2006)

Mais plus sérieusement, on sent quand même la médiatisation du truc, pareil avec la "mère ébranlée par ce qu'elle voit"... 
Ou aussi "250suicides-meutres l'année dernière..." Et les croisades des religions ont pas fait des millions de mort ? :hein: :mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Octobre 2006)

Bof, le jeune, un sale repris de justice en puissance, on connait le refrain...

Avant c'&#233;tait ceux qui &#233;coutaient du rock qui &#233;taient des blousons noirs, et puis apr&#232;s c'&#233;tait les punks, ensuite t'&#233;coutais iron maiden t'&#233;tais un fou,  mais si tu fais gaffe &#224; ce qui se dit, t'&#233;coutes suicidal t'es un malade, t'&#233;coutes du hip-hop t'es un vendeur de chite, t'&#233;coutes slayer t'es un facho, t'&#233;coutes rammstein t'es un nazi, t'&#233;coutes cradle t'es un sataniste (ou un gothique ils disent aussi des fois, &#231;a d&#233;pend de leur humeur... )

Ya toujours eu des blaireaux pour faire passer les jeunes qui &#233;coutent de la musique qui bouge un peu pour des tordus, &#231;a s'est toujours fait, c'est plus path&#233;tique qu'autre chose.

A part faire peur aux mamies devant leur t&#233;l&#233;, &#231;a ne fait pas de mal &#224; grand monde &#224; mon avis.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je pense r&#233;ellement que notre ami Pierrou joue ici sur le second degr&#233;.
> En effet, il semble bien que cette forme d'humour &#233;chappe &#224; certains, j'ai remarqu&#233; &#231;a r&#233;cemment...


Ah, toi aussi? 


remarque, c'est bien ce que je disais hier soir &#224; la cave. Tous des idiots.


----------



## Vésuve (15 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Bof, le jeune, un sale repris de justice en puissance, on connait le refrain...
> 
> Avant c'était ceux qui écoutaient du rock qui étaient des blousons noirs, et puis après c'était les punks, ensuite t'écoutais iron maiden t'étais un fou,  mais si tu fais gaffe à ce qui se dit, t'écoutes suicidal t'es un malade, t'écoutes du hip-hop t'es un vendeur de chite, t'écoutes slayer t'es un facho, t'écoutes rammstein t'es un nazi, t'écoutes cradle t'es un sataniste (ou un gothique ils disent aussi des fois, ça dépend de leur humeur... )
> 
> ...



t'es un peu sociologue toi, non?


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Octobre 2006)

Vésuve a dit:


> t'es un peu sociologue toi, non?


T'es un peu con, toi, non?


----------



## alèm (15 Octobre 2006)

Vésuve a dit:


> t'es un peu sociologue toi, non?


_
il n'a pas cette prétention contrairement à toi. 
_


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Octobre 2006)

C'est un doux euph&#233;misme


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Bof, le jeune, un sale repris de justice en puissance, on connait le refrain...
> 
> Avant c'était ceux qui écoutaient du rock qui étaient des blousons noirs, et puis après c'était les punks, ensuite t'écoutais iron maiden t'étais un fou,  mais si tu fais gaffe à ce qui se dit, t'écoutes suicidal t'es un malade, t'écoutes du hip-hop t'es un vendeur de chite, t'écoutes slayer t'es un facho, t'écoutes rammstein t'es un nazi, t'écoutes cradle t'es un sataniste (ou un gothique ils disent aussi des fois, ça dépend de leur humeur... )
> 
> ...




Si, y'a des personnes assez crédibles...  



Et si on regarde, par exemple Cradle Of Filth (regarder ma signature), les textes sont assez hard, mais c'est surtout du gros marketing...


----------



## alèm (15 Octobre 2006)

_ils apprennent des mots super compliqu&#233;s maintenant les nains &#224; l'&#233;cole...  dommage qu'ils n'aient pas option coiffure quand m&#234;me... 
_


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Si, y'a des personnes assez crédibles...
> 
> 
> 
> Et si on regarde, par exemple Cradle Of Filth (regarder ma signature), les textes sont assez hard, mais c'est surtout du gros marketing...


nan mais cradle c'est des paillettes &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de ce qui se fait, ou s'est d&#233;j&#224; fait, c'est du faux black metal pour ado qui se veut un peu rebelle.

Crois-moi, impaled nazarene, brutal truth, marduk ou immortal c'est autre chose.
sans compter tous les obscurs groupes de black scandinaves qui br&#251;lent des &#233;glises de temps en temps (ils ont qu'&#224; pas les faire en bois aussi).

Les s&#233;v&#232;res, les vrais, on les montre pas &#224; la t&#233;l&#233;, personne en entend parler.
On nous sort que les faux violents qui s'appuient sur l'imagerie pour recruter un auditoire "un peu mais pas trop".


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4010826 a dit:
			
		

> _ils apprennent des mots super compliqués maintenant les nains à l'école...  dommage qu'ils n'aient pas option coiffure quand même...
> _





Oui, mais on a eu option "A.L.E.M." : Allez Lourdement Emmerder les Modos


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> nan mais cradle c'est des paillettes &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de ce qui se fait, ou s'est d&#233;j&#224; fait, c'est du faux black metal pour ado qui se veut un peu rebelle.
> 
> Crois-moi, impaled nazarene, brutal truth, marduk ou immortal c'est autre chose.
> sans compter tous les obscurs groupes de black scandinaves qui br&#251;lent des &#233;glises de temps en temps (ils ont qu'&#224; pas les faire en bois aussi).
> ...


Bobby a raison. Y'en a un ici qui &#233;coute des trucs &#224; faire passer Cradle pour 2B3... faut lui demander conseil. 
Perso, j'essaie d'&#233;viter de lui parler tellement il me fout les jetons.


----------



## alèm (15 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Oui, mais on a eu option "A.L.E.M." : Allez Lourdement Emmerder les Modos



_ouais, j'ai suivi le même cursus : t'as de l'avenir donc...   _


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Octobre 2006)

C'est patoch qui &#233;coute les ToBeCorse ?


----------



## Vésuve (15 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Les sévères, les vrais, on les montre pas à la télé, personne en entend parler.
> On nous sort que les faux violents qui s'appuient sur l'imagerie pour recruter un auditoire "un peu mais pas trop".


c'est quoi au juste le satanisme?...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> C'est patoch qui &#233;coute les ToBeCorse ?


Non, pas lui. C'est un rigolo &#224; cot&#233;. 

C'est dire.


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Y'en a un ici qui écoute des trucs à faire passer Cradle pour 2B3... faut lui demander conseil.



Ouais, je vois qui c'est, j'ai oublié son nom.

Perso j'ai arrêté ces trucs là, à force tout se ressemble, je suis revenu à des trucs un peu plus smooth, plus mélodieux.
(Même si un bon immortal de temps en temps... )

Mais bon, voilà, j'ai jamais tué de grand mère quand j'écoutais QUE de ça...
Tu me diras j'ai jamais eu les cheveux longs non plus, c'est p'tet de là que ça vient...


----------



## tirhum (15 Octobre 2006)

Vésuve a dit:


> c'est quoi au juste le satanisme?...


pourtant les imprécations, tu connais....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ouais, je vois qui c'est, j'ai oubli&#233; son nom.
> 
> Perso j'ai arr&#234;t&#233; ces trucs l&#224;, &#224; force tout se ressemble, je suis revenu &#224; des trucs un peu plus smooth, plus m&#233;lodieux.
> (M&#234;me si un bon immortal de temps en temps... )
> ...


Non pas lui. J'ai oubli&#233; son nom aussi &#224; lui (mais c'est vrai qu'il est pas mal dans son genre). Je pense au meilleur d'entre nous, Picthfork.


----------



## Pierrou (15 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Et alors moi aussi j'&#233;coute Manson, Cradle of Filth, Murderdolls etc...


Alors toi aussi, tu fais des messes noires, avec sacrifices de poulets et &#233;masculation de boucs ? 
Mon Dieu, tu es sataniste aussi alors ! :affraid: 

*CREVE POURRITURE POSS&#201;D&#201;E PAR LE MALIN, IL FAUT PRATIQUER L'EXORCIIIISSSMMME !!! *




			
				Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est un sujet s&#233;rieux (on arrive pas toujours &#224; savoir)



C'est vrai que, comme la plupart de mes posts sur ce forum en t&#233;moignent, j'ai vachement l'air d'un gentil chr&#233;tien qui croit tout ce qu'on lui dit &#224; la t&#233;l&#233;.... 

:love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Octobre 2006)

V&#233;suve;4010842 a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi au juste le satanisme?...


Le d&#233;finition utilis&#233;e par ceux qui r&#233;ussissent &#224; avoir un discours construit (l&#224; je parle de ceux qui disent l'&#234;tre et qui arrivent &#224; aligner des mots de plus de trois syllabes) :
Le refus des normes qu'imposent les religions, en particulier le catholicisme et ses variantes. Pour montrer leur opposition &#224; &#231;a, ils disent adorer le diable, qui sert plus ici d'inverse de Dieu que de divinit&#233; lui-m&#234;me.

Apr&#232;s, t'as plein de gogos qui &#233;gorgent des poulets sur des tombes, bon, OK... On a qu'&#224; leur envoyer la SPA...

Sinon, j'imagine qu'il y a beaucoup plus de pr&#233;cisions dans les bouquins d'Anton Lavey.

EDIT :
J'imagine que ma d&#233;finition va pas te plaire, que tu sais mieux que moi, que t'as vu des trucs, qu'on t'en a parl&#233; &#224; l'&#233;cole, etc...
Je te le dis tout de suite : je m'en cogne.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Octobre 2006)

comme on dit ; si dieu t'a loupé, c'est pas le diable qui va te refaire comme il faut ...


----------



## Pierrou (15 Octobre 2006)

C'est s&#251;r que ya une grosse diff&#233;rence entre le gamin de seconde avec ses sweat &#224; capuche et ses bracelets &#224; piques qui &#233;coute les trucs provoc dans le vent, et le "vrai" sataniste, totalement en rupture... et encore, ceux-ci sont tr&#232;s peu nombreux.


Pour le coup des 250 profanations de tombes de Zone Interdite.... A mon avis, ils mettent un peu tout dans le m&#234;me panier. C'est souvent des actes antis&#233;mites, comme on en a pas mal entendu parler, et puis apr&#232;s tout si on peut m&#234;me plus essayer de r&#233;cup&#233;rer les bijoux de mamie, o&#249; va t'on ? :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Octobre 2006)

De toute fa&#231;on, les vrais dingues sont ceux qui &#233;coutent Yvette Horner. C'est bien connu.


----------



## La mouette (15 Octobre 2006)

Fuyez mortels, ma colère vous sera fatale


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Octobre 2006)

Et sur le site ils te mettent des liens vers slipknot et rammstein...
Exactement le  genre de rigolos dont je parlais tout &#224; l'heure... 

Mais ils ne respectent donc rien!!!!???


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Octobre 2006)

Sinon, on peut en parler ici.


----------



## La mouette (15 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Sinon, on peut en parler ici.



Trop tard ...


----------



## chti (15 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4010664 a dit:
			
		

> _ucuméniques_



Je dirais même :

oecuménique


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Octobre 2006)

chti a dit:


> Je dirais même :
> 
> oecuménique


D&#233;j&#224; rectifi&#233;, au post d'apr&#232;s. 
Faut tout lire, on vous le dit pourtant...


----------



## chti (15 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Si, y'a des personnes assez cr&#233;dibles...







Cr&#233;dibles ?
Ou ... cr&#233;dules ?

L'un pour l'autre ?


----------



## chti (15 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Déjà rectifié, au post d'après.
> Faut tout lire, on vous le dit pourtant...



Voui...


----------



## chti (15 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Bof, le jeune, un sale repris de justice en puissance, on connait le refrain...
> 
> Avant c'était ceux qui écoutaient du rock qui étaient des blousons noirs, et puis
> 
> ...





Les blousons dorés avant les noirs... toujours oubliés dans la liste!!

Eh : les mamies elles en ont vu d'autres!!
Entr'autres de vrais méchants, avec de grosses musiques et des défilés...


----------



## Nephou (15 Octobre 2006)

chti a dit:


> Je dirais même :
> 
> oecuménique





bobbynountchak a dit:


> Déjà rectifié, au post d'après.
> Faut tout lire, on vous le dit pourtant...



en plus cest cuménique quil faut écrire


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Octobre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> en plus cest cuménique quil faut écrire


Je sais pas faire les e dans l'o.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je sais pas faire les e dans l'o.


option + o = &#339;


----------



## r0m1 (15 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je sais pas faire les e dans l'o.



Futur peut etre modérateur d'un forum technique.... :mouais:    


ca y est je suis parti....​


----------



## Vésuve (15 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Le définition utilisée par ceux qui réussissent à avoir un discours construit (là je parle de ceux qui disent l'être et qui arrivent à aligner des mots de plus de trois syllabes) :
> Le refus des normes qu'imposent les religions, en particulier le catholicisme et ses variantes. Pour montrer leur opposition à ça, ils disent adorer le diable, qui sert plus ici d'inverse de Dieu que de divinité lui-même.




j'te remercie bobby!...


----------



## Caddie Rider (15 Octobre 2006)

Domage j'ai bien aim&#233; le concert de Manson il y a 2 ans de cela... Faut que j'arr&#232;te tout de suite de l'&#233;couter, car il incite &#224; la violence, de m&#234;me que tous ces groupes de rap, et puis aussi tous ces mecs qui d&#233;priment avec leurs chansons, les raphael*, cali, renaud*, etc... car ils risquent d'avoir une mauvaise affluence sur mon d&#233;veloppement... de bleu ca fait peur  

Naaa mais serieux, faut que les medias arr&#232;tent de dire n'importe quoi... ca fait peur..

Edith : *: il est clair que je ne mets pas ces deux gaillards au m&#234;me niveau, sp&#233;cial pour bobbynountchak  , mais au vu du dernier album de renaud...


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Octobre 2006)

Aaaaaaargh!!

Cali et Raphael!! Mis &#224; la m&#234;me hauteur que Renaud!!! 

Mais &#233;dite moi &#231;a tout de suite toi!!!! 


`

EDIT : C'est vrai que le dernier album...  
M'en fous, je laisse ma vanne.


----------



## Vésuve (15 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> EDIT : C'est vrai que le dernier album...
> M'en fous, je laisse ma vanne.



il est interdit de parler de renaud içi..c'est hors charte...vois avec sonnyboy pour plus d'explications


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Octobre 2006)

Ben en fait c'est surtout que renaud n'existe pas.

C'est une invention des protestants, comme lionel jospin, et toutes ces conneries.... ça peut pas exister.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Octobre 2006)

c'est qui Lionel Jospin ?


----------



## Luc G (16 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> comme on dit ; si dieu t'a loupé, c'est pas le diable qui va te refaire comme il faut ...




op cit. "Patochman, mon autobiographie" chapitre 141 verset 2825.


----------



## Amok (16 Octobre 2006)

"_J'ai la guitare qui me démange_"

Yves Duteil.

Il serait temps que notre jeunesse écoute de vrais chanteurs à textes, bien habillés.


----------



## Caddie Rider (16 Octobre 2006)

Brassens  par exemple  et encore je pense qu'il y a des gens qui disent qu'il est vulgaire


----------



## Amok (16 Octobre 2006)

Caddie Rider a dit:


> Brassens  par exemple  et encore je pense qu'il y a des gens qui disent qu'il est vulgaire



Brasens, il a tout copié sur Duteil. Tous les spécialistes s'accordent sur ce point.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> "_J'ai la guitare qui me démange_"
> 
> Yves Duteil.
> 
> Il serait temps que notre jeunesse écoute de vrais chanteurs à textes, bien habillés.



Tu plaisantes ? un beatnik à cheveux long ? tu peux te gratter (un p'tit peu)


----------



## La mouette (16 Octobre 2006)

Mon fils de 20 mois adore ...


----------



## Amok (16 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Mon fils de 20 mois adore ...



Oups, désolé (surtout pour toi !)


----------



## La mouette (16 Octobre 2006)

En effet ! que fait la police .. ?


----------



## Vésuve (16 Octobre 2006)

En tant que sp&#233;cialiste de musicologie, de th&#233;atre classique, de lettres modernes et de chanson fran&#231;aise,  j'tiens &#224; dire qu'yves duteil, c'est pas naze - et j'm'en fous si on me censure!
pour moi, je lui compte meme plus de talent qu'un renaud ou qu'un plumitif gratte cul de ce tonneau l&#224;
Il a notamment &#233;crit de tres jolies chansons, tres imag&#233;es, inventives, originales, po&#233;tiques toujours...
[SIZE=+1]*La puce et le pianiste*[/SIZE]

Un jour, sur un piano,
Une puce &#233;lut domicile.
Elle posa son sac &#224; dos,
Ses affaires de ville.
Elle avait beaucoup voyag&#233;,
Beaucoup saut&#233;, beaucoup piqu&#233;
Et pour ne pas qu'on la voie,
Sur une noire, elle s'installa.

Mais soudain, la lumi&#232;re apparut.
Des sons frapp&#232;rent son oreille.
Une main lui marchait dessus.
Sa col&#232;re fut sans pareille.
Elle suivit ses &#233;volutions
Avec des yeux pleins d'attention
Pour essayer de grimper
Sur la main qui l'avait pi&#233;tin&#233;e.

Lorsqu'enfin, elle y parvint,
Elle affina son aiguille
Et se mit &#224; piquer la main
Tout en dansant le quadrille,
Mais, soudain, la main s'agita
Et son rythme s'acc&#233;l&#233;ra
Et la puce tout excit&#233;e,
De plus belle, se remit &#224; piquer.

Dans la douleur et la d&#233;mangeaison
La main se faisait plus rapide,
Ne suivait plus la partition
Et n'avait plus aucun guide
Mais dans la salle on applaudissait
Sans deviner que c'&#233;tait
Gr&#226;ce &#224; une puce &#233;nerv&#233;e
Que le jazz &#233;tait n&#233;.

Bref, face a la nouvelle chanson fran&#231;aise, il a pas &#224; rougir...bien au contraire


----------



## Patamach (16 Octobre 2006)

Celle là elle est bien bonne tiens.
Non mais c'est une blague rassure moi ...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2006)

Vésuve a dit:


> [SIZE=+1]*La puce et le pianiste*[/SIZE]



Là d'un coup je comprends les satanistes


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Mon fils de 20 mois adore ...




Mon frère de 5 ans écoute Metallica, nightwish & co depuis qu'il est petit et il adore, mais à côté de ça il adore Bob Marley


----------



## Vésuve (16 Octobre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Celle là elle est bien bonne tiens.
> Non mais c'est une blague rassure moi ...



non non...je suis serieux... paroles et musiques, à coté des caciques de l'ancienne et nouvelle chanson françaises - alain pouchon,  jean jacques boleman, bénabar, cali, renaud séchian et compagnie,- j'trouve moi qu'il a pas à rougir. Il écrit au moins aussi bien qu'eux, il joue mieux de la guitare que tous ces gugusses réunis, avec un style fingerpicking ou l'on sent l'influence mélée de chet atkins et de marcel dadi, mais bon...c'est pas pire que d'autres.


----------



## La mouette (16 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Là d'un coup je comprends les satanistes



Arthur 20 mois Sataniste ? :afraid:

Excuse-toi de suite ...   

Bon ok, il fait de popos d'enfer, mais c'est pas une preuve ....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Arthur 20 mois Sataniste ? :afraid:
> 
> Excuse-toi de suite ...
> 
> Bon ok, il fait de popos d'enfer, mais c'est pas une preuve ....



Tant que tu les collectionnes pas, ton fils restera dans la bonne voie


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Bof, le jeune, un sale repris de justice en puissance, on connait le refrain...
> 
> Avant c'était ceux qui écoutaient du rock qui étaient des blousons noirs, et puis après c'était les punks, ensuite t'écoutais iron maiden t'étais un fou, mais si tu fais gaffe à ce qui se dit, t'écoutes suicidal t'es un malade, t'écoutes du hip-hop t'es un vendeur de chite, t'écoutes slayer t'es un facho, t'écoutes rammstein t'es un nazi, t'écoutes cradle t'es un sataniste (ou un gothique ils disent aussi des fois, ça dépend de leur humeur... )
> 
> ...


'tain, je suis un punk fou, malade, facho et nazi, sataniste (mais pas trop ça, ouf) et qui vend du shit !!!!
En plus, je ne suis même plus jeune.

Mais entre ça et voter Raffariin (euh, pardon, écouter du Lorie*), finalement...





* On va finir par croire que je lui en veut, je la cite tout le temps...
Un jour, je vous parlerais de mon trauma rapport à sa chanson sur le week-end.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Mon frère de 5 ans écoute Metallica, nightwish & co depuis qu'il est petit et il adore, mais à côté de ça il adore Bob Marley




*PARCE QUE TON PÈRE*
à voulu encore d'autres enfants après toi !!! ???






:afraid:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Octobre 2006)

Je me demanderais presque si c'est vraiment mon père...


----------



## Amok (16 Octobre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *PARCE QUE TON PÈRE*
> à voulu encore d'autres enfants après toi !!! ???
> 
> 
> ...



A mon avis, il les a faits sous la menace...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Octobre 2006)

Et la menace de qui ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Et la menace de qui ?


Ben...
De ta m&#232;re...

En tout cas c'est pas nous c'est s&#251;r!


----------



## La mouette (16 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ben...
> De ta mère...
> 
> En tout cas c'est pas nous c'est sûr!



M'en parle pas...

"Fais moi un enfant ou je te la mords" ...terrible  

J'en ai trois... purée ... :love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Octobre 2006)

Ben &#231;a va, elle te le fais pas tout le temps


----------



## La mouette (16 Octobre 2006)

Les dents de la mer ? tu connais ?  

Toujours la menace qui rode...silencieuse..et un jour ...croque...


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> ... purée ... :love:



Dis donc!!
On se passera de tes détails dégueus hein!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (16 Octobre 2006)

Viens pas nous parler de latex apr&#232;s &#231;a !


----------



## Vésuve (16 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Viens pas nous parler de latex apr&#232;s &#231;a !



t'as termin&#233; ta croissance toi!..


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Octobre 2006)

Vésuve a dit:


> t'as termin&#233; ta croissance toi!..


Force m'est de constater que je suis d'accord avec toi...
Ce gamin parle bien trop pour son &#226;ge, que font ses parents?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ce gamin parle bien trop pour son &#226;ge, que font ses parents?




*Ouais tout &#224; fait*
quelques baffes dans sa tronche lui auraient s&#251;rement &#233;t&#233; b&#233;n&#233;fiques

Pas 36 m&#233;thodes pour leur apprendre la discipline et l'ordre aux mioches.


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Octobre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> Pas 36 méthodes pour leur apprendre la discipline et l'ordre aux mioches.



... bordel.

Tu as oublié de mettre "bordel" à la fin de ta phrase, purfils.

...
Faut toujours penser à mettre "bordel".


----------



## Vésuve (16 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Force m'est de constater que je suis d'accord avec toi...
> Ce gamin parle bien trop pour son &#226;ge, que font ses parents?



j'pense qu'il a pas re&#231;u assez de coup de martinets...&#233;ducation gach&#233;e...rends toi compte bobby qu'il a pas trois poils au menton et qu'il se permet de venir me traiter de konnard sur mon tdb...un comble!...j'te le remettrais vite fait sur le droit chemin, moi, ce chiard l&#224;...a coups de ceinturons.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2006)

"Les mômes, c'est comme les chiens, faut les dresser"
- une petite vieille de mon quartier, la bave aux lèvres et les mains crispées sur son sac -


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Octobre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> "Les m&#244;mes, c'est comme les chiens, faut les dresser"
> - une petite vieille de mon quartier, la bave aux l&#232;vres et les mains crisp&#233;es sur son sac -


toujours &#233;couter la sagesse populaire. 

EDIT : bordel.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> toujours écouter la sagesse populaire.


Après avoir croisé sa route, j'ai fait piquer mon chien.
Ensuite, j'ai fait des mômes.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Octobre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> "Les mômes, c'est comme les chiens, faut les dresser"
> - une petite vieille de mon quartier, la bave aux lèvres et les mains crispées sur son sac -





*Ouais enfin bon*
les vieux à partir d'un certain âge ça se retient plus et ça fait partout...


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Octobre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Ouais enfin bon*
> les vieux &#224; partir d'un certain &#226;ge &#231;a se retient plus et &#231;a fait partout...


Nan, j'y crois pas &#224; &#231;a.
Moi je dis qu'ils font expr&#232;s pour emmerder le monde, parce qu'ils savent tr&#232;s bien qu'on les engueulera pas. 

_Tiens, regarde Amok. _ 


EDIT : bordel!
(excuse ned, je pensais &#224; autre chose. )


----------



## NED (16 Octobre 2006)

*Bordel!
 *


----------



## katelijn (16 Octobre 2006)

Vésuve a dit:


> j'pense qu'il a pas reçu assez de coup de martinets...éducation gachée...rends toi compte bobby qu'il a pas trois poils au menton et qu'il se permet de venir me traiter de konnard sur mon tdb...un comble!...j'te le remettrais vite fait sur le droit chemin, moi, ce chiard là...a coups de ceinturons.



Ahlalalala .. il n'y'a que la vérité qui blesse 

P.S.: Alors , tu bosses sur ton tableau de bord?


----------



## tirhum (16 Octobre 2006)

il a du boulot, ailleurs...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Octobre 2006)

Ah, ces vieux


----------



## La mouette (17 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ah, ces vieux



T'es qui toi ? 

T'as perdu ton avatar ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Octobre 2006)

J'ai chang&#233;, nuance


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> J'ai changé, nuance


Mais que fait la police ?






(tiens, moi aussi j'ai changé d'avatar - un retour arrière. 
Ca sent les portes qui claquent ici, non?)


----------



## La mouette (17 Octobre 2006)

Elle poursuit Ed et Bobby en Corse


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2006)

Allez hop.
Prix de groupe.

J'ai beau chercher, pas beaucoup d'int&#233;r&#234;t. Floodez au m&#234;me endroit, tous. C'est plus facile, j'ai trop de boulot en ce moment, moins de temps pour vous retrouver tout &#231;a... Soyez sympa  

PAF donc.


----------

